# Xorg  installation



## zh (Dec 8, 2012)

(Im VERY new to FreeBSD so pardon the  silly questions and horrible mistakes im about to make.)

after successfully installing the system on  VMware    and mucking around with shell for a couple of hours    I  decided  to try and install Xorg.  But after a 3 hour installation ( yeah 3 hours)  none of the  configuration  or start commands seem to work .
is it possible in install X directly  on the system or  do I have to  get some other stuff ?   
and in general how do I get a GUI on to freebsd  .

PS: ive read and followed the handbook


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 8, 2012)

Thread duplicated, please, read this one http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=36094.


----------



## zh (Dec 8, 2012)

Nope .  doesnâ€™t  seem to fix my problem .
To be honest im not even sure the installation didn't fail .


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 8, 2012)

You need give more information about your current problem: logs with error output for debbuging. Describe the environment in which it occurs (machine, OS, application, hardware, whatever).

Be more explicit.


----------



## zh (Dec 8, 2012)

Both startx and xorg give me a black screen no warnings no  anything .
 Im running freebsd9-amd64  of   VMware  on opensuse.
 It seems to have installed  incorrectly   but    Iâ€™ve just reinstalled  it again  and the problem persists .  (also the install time is 3 hours despite    having access to 2 gigs   of ram   )


----------



## zh (Dec 8, 2012)

Also  if I try to install  DKE  package qt4-doc.4.7.4 tbz doesnâ€™t  complete the  download.


----------



## zh (Dec 8, 2012)

I'v downloaded the package manually but I still get stuck on other  packages â€¦â€¦.   each  KDE install takes more than an hour  (im running 2 of them of different VM) .

Im guessing itâ€™s not always this  cumbersome  to get  a desktop environment onto BSD.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 8, 2012)

Review that you have in /etc/rc.conf

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

Check you have installed x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse and x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware ports.

If you want to allow connections to the VM from other machines besides the Host, make sure you choose the Connect directly to the physical network (Bridged).

Please, copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com and post here the URL.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2012)

If you want KDE, PC-BSD will set it all up for you.


----------



## zh (Dec 8, 2012)

Good news  everybody !Iâ€™ve gotten bsd to work =) After a wooing 3H install  it finally works .
thanks everyone  . ill bee seeing you  soon


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 8, 2012)

zh said:
			
		

> Good news  everybody !Iâ€™ve gotten bsd to work =) After a wooing 3H install  it finally works .
> thanks everyone  . ill bee seeing you  soon



Congrats. Welcome to the system :e


----------

